# help needed for ka counter



## bmuss51 (Oct 19, 2016)

just installed a mitutoyo ka counter on a lathe and the counter only reads in full thousands in the x but in the y it reads half's so I would like to get into the parameters and see about changing the counter to read half thousands in the x. also the y reads correct as far as plus and minus  but the x is reading the wrong way. so can anybody help with this problem?


----------

